# [Redes]  Problema RUTAS estaticas (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola gente.

¿Que tal? vengo a que me hecheis una mano...

Estoy separando unos contenidos por redes con lo que he colocado un router en la pequeña red de mi casa, la subred principal seria:

```
 Red 1:

192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0

```

y la red nueva que pasa por un router comercial (no un pc dedicado para este menester, si no un tp-link)...

```
 Red 2 (Dentro de red 1, a traves del router):

192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0

Esta red tiene:

IP WAN: 192.168.0.10 dentro de la red 1. 

IP LAN: 192.168.10.1/24

```

Este router se encarga de rutear el tráfico entre 192.168.0.X y 192.168.10.X como podeis ver..

Necesito acceder plenamente a la red 192.168.10.X como si estuviera conectada a ella por cable de red, entonces en mi pc (dentro de 192.168.0.X) he creado una ruta estática:

```

route add -net 192.168.10.0 gw 192.168.0.10

```

Se supone que con esto deberia poder acceder desde la red 192.168.0.X/24 hasta la red 192.168.10.X/24 pero no lo consigo...

Esta es mi tabla de ruteo actual:

```

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.10.0     192.168.0.10   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Al intentar hacer un ping a 192.168.10.1  me arroja el mensaje informandome que no puede acceder a ese host...:

```

PING 192.168.10.1 (192.168.10.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.10.1: icmp_seq=1 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 192.168.0.1)

From 10.76.244.123 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

```

¿Donde estaria el error?

Creo que esta todo correcto.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Esta red tiene:
> 
> IP WAN: 192.168.0.10 dentro de la red 1. 
> 
> IP LAN: 192.168.10.1/24

 Posiblemente el router está configurado para hacer NAT sobre la dirección 192.168.10.1 por lo que desde el lado WAN del router no se puede iniciar una comunicación con ningún equipo del lado LAN.

Puedes eliminar el NAT o configurar un traslado de puertos en el router de manera que cuando se llame a uno de ellos se establezca la comunicación con alguno de los quipos de la LAN.

En todo caso la solución pasa por configurar correctamente el router.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Fijate que el "nexthop" de 192.168.0.10 es 192.168.0.1 cuando debería ser 192.168.10.1.

Para que funcione tu tabla de ruteo como bien dice quilosaq necesitas además agregar la red en la tabla de ruteado del router que da la cara WAN contra tu red principal. En caso contrario con NAT activado no vas a poder pasar de un lado hacia en otro. 

De todas formas me parece que es complicarse la vida por demás, si únicamente necesitas segmentación, se puede segmentar la red si poner routers de por medio simplemente acotando los márgenes de la misma con la máscara de subred y conectando el cable que le entra por WAN a tu router a cualquiera de los puertos LAN (O usando WDS si el vínculo es inalámbrico. En los Tp-Link típicamente identificado como "bridges").

Yo segmentaría con la máscara de subred y dejaría el único (o los) equipo/s que necesite pertenecer a ambas redes con una máscara de subred acorde que las abarque a ambas. Si aún así todavía necesitas rutear, entonces a toquetear la configuración del router.

Y obviamente, como ya dijo quilosaq, también está la posibilidad de reenviar puertos o usar DMZ que puede que se aplique a tu caso.

Salud!

----------

